# Help HardHitter Grow and Gain!



## TheStuff (Dec 15, 2007)

12/15/07

I have all of my supplements and I am starting my actual workouts and supplements on Monday.  I will be running the following cycle

30 day cycle:

IDS Ripped Tabs (2 tablets pre-workout, 2 tablets daily)
100% Whey Protein (Pre/Post on Workout days, 3 times daily)
Perfect Cycle (3 tablets daily)

After 30 day cycle, my 30 day PCT:

100% Whey Protein (Pre/Post on Workout days, 3 times daily)
IDS Post Cycle Tabs (3 tablets daily)
MassFX (3 tablets pre-workout, 3 tablets daily)
Xceed (Pre/Post on Workout days, morning on days off)

I am 21 years old and have been working out since 8th grade. I did not get serious about lifting until my freshman year in college where I began actually having a set workout however not a set diet.  I am 1/2 Chinese and 1/2 Caucasian, so my genetics aren't quite the best for adding muscle and all. I have played soccer for 17 years straight and is a reason why I am so thin.

In this cycle, I am looking to add 10-15lbs of muscle by keeping my strict workout sessions and diet in check.  I tend to get off of my diet and not get an intake of enough calories to maximize my gains.

Stats:
Height: 5'9
Weight: 150lbs
Chest: 38"
Waist: 31"
Arms: 16-17" (hard to do by myself)

Weights: (All is reps, not maxing out)
Bench Press: 185
Shoulder Press: 135
Leg Press: 410
Squat: 215
Curl: 40
Lat pulldown: 140
Tri pushdown: 160

Splits:
Mon: Delt/Chest/Tri
Tues: Off
Wed: Legs
Thurs: Off
Fri: Bi/Back
Sat: Off
Sun: Off

Workout:

Chest
- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6

Delts
- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

Triceps
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

Legs
- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

Bicep
- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6

Back
- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

Before Pictures:


----------



## Rubes (Dec 15, 2007)

good luck with your goals.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 16, 2007)

hey, you have my same stats im 5.9 and 150 lbs and im 21.  your arms are huge mine are like 11 unflexed, it would be interesting to see how this goes. i was on a similar workout like you when i first started lifting at 130 lbs, i was able to gain 20 lbs easy just make sure you eat lots of food. Good luck.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement guys.

Yea my arms are my best feature so I'm trying to have the rest of my body catch up.  I need a lot of improvement in the chest, shoulder and back area

I am starting my cycle today, just going to take the supplements so body gets used to it and tomorrow I start my workouts!

IDS Ripped Tabs - 2 tablets
100% Whey Protein Shake
Perfect Cycle - 3 tablets


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 16, 2007)

Meal 1:
4 eggs
Wasn't able to get a good meal, spent the night at my GF's and she had NO food

Meal 2:
Protein shake
6oz chicken
1 cup rice
1 potato

Meal 3:
Protein shake
2 sausage
1 cup rice

Meal 4:
Protein shake
ground beef with taco seasoning
asparagus

I know I need to take in a lot more calories and protein.  I start my workouts tomorrow

Any suggestions on good meals for diet?


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Dec 16, 2007)

TheStuff said:


> Meal 1:
> 4 eggs
> Wasn't able to get a good meal, spent the night at my GF's and she had NO food
> 
> ...



best thing for carbs is pasta, its so ez to make just boil some water and put the pasta in when boiling lower the temprature and leave it for 20 min, and there ya go 300 calories for every 85g pasta, i somtimes have bread dipped in olive oil and oatmeal, most of my protiens comes from chicken and tuna and whey protien.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 17, 2007)

Wokeup at 10:30 and made a pre workout meal consisting of 

3 eggs
Yogurt with granola

Took supplements before eating

2 Mass tabs
3 Perfect Cycle
Protein shake before I head to the gym

Here is todays workout

Plyo-Ball DB Press: 3 x 6 @ 
Seated Chest Press: 3 x 6 @ 
Incline Bench: 3 x 6 @

Military Press: 3 x 6 
Seated Row: 3 x 6 
Single arm side raise: 3 x 6

Pushdown: 3 x 6
Single Arm Overhead Extension: 3 x 6
Single arm cable extension: 3 x 6


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 17, 2007)

Just finished working out and I could feel my focus and intensity hit in while I was heading to the gym.  My first set of the workout I was pumping out my previous max weight out as if it was nothing but then as I got into my workout more, I started losing some energy.  Perhaps not enough pre-workout meal to carry energy or maybe my workout is too long.

After working out I weighed myself and I was at 158lbs.  I don't see how I went from 150 to 158 in a couple of days but I will be using that scale from now on for consistency.

Here are results

Plyo-Ball DB Press: 3 x 6 @ 150 (old was 140lbs)
Hammer Seated Chest Press: 3 x 6 @ 230
Machine Incline Bench: 3 x 6 @ 140
Warmdown: 30 pushups

Military Press: 3 x 6 @ 135 (felt REALLY weak on this after chest workout)
Seated Row: 3 x 6 @ 160
Single arm side raise: 3 x 6 @ 35

Lat bar tricep pushdown: 3 x 6 @ 50
Single Arm Overhead Extension: 3 x 6 @ 25
Single arm cable extension: 3 x 6 @ 60

I am going to change the exercises for my Chest/Delt/Tri workout as I do not feel as these exercises are hitting the muscles as hard as some of the other exercises I do.

Overall, I had a pretty good workout but in the end I was getting pretty tired and losing focus.

I usually don't go to the gym 3 days straight, but I am going in tomorrow for my leg workout and then Wednesday for my back/bi workout because my schools gym is closing for 2 weeks on Thursday.

I have a 1 week trial membership at 24 hour fitness so I will use that for one of the weeks and then I have a friend who will allow me to be a guest at her club for the next week.

Post Workout Meal:
Protein Shake
Ground beef
Rice
Apple


----------



## DOMS (Dec 17, 2007)

Excellent workout!  And you look great!


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 18, 2007)

12/18/07

So I just finished my 3rd day on Ripped Tabs, 2nd day working out.  Usually I do a MWF split but my school gym is closing on Thursday so I have to get all three of my workouts in Mon, Tues, and Wed.

Today was leg workout and I have came to one of the two conclusions.  Conclusion #1 I had a really bad workout because my legs are not sore or tight or anything or conclusion #2 these Ripped tabs really are working and I was able to push out weights that I usually fatigue on.

Pre-Workout Meal
3 eggs
Yogurt
Granola
Protein shake

Leg Workout:

Squat: 3x6 @ 205lbs
Leg Press: 3x6 @ 410lbs (I was at 355lbs before, increase of 45lbs!)
Single leg extension: 3x6 @ 80lbs
Lying Leg Curl: 3x6 @ 150lbs
Stiff Deadlift: 3x6 @ 185lbs

I know next week on my leg workout I am going to increase the weights more as I did all of this which usually would KILL my legs but I feel like I am still able to lift more right now.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 20, 2007)

12/19/07

Just finished my bi/back workout today and I don't know if the energy is catching up with me from hitting the gym 3 days in a row or maybe it was just a bad lift day because my arms did NOT feel as strong as they should be.

They were getting fatigued yet I didn't get any pump to the biceps. I even dropped the weight to see if that'd change anything and the biceps would get fatigued, but still no pump that I usually got.

Anyways here are the results to todays workout:

Bi/back

Bar Curl (Bench press bar): 3x6 @ 85lbs (used to do 95lbs)
Preacher Curl: 3x6 @ 75lbs (used to be able to do 95lbs)
Hammer Curl: 3x6 @ 30lbs
Single arm curl: 3x6 @ 45lbs

Widegrip Pullups: 3x8 @ bodyweight (155lbs)
Close Grip Seated Row: 3x6 @ 100lbs (old was 130lbs)
Widegrip Lat pulldown: 3x6 @ 100lbs (old was 140lbs)

I think a lot that came into my bicep workout today was that my right wrist for some reason feels like it could snap no matter how perfect my form is. I don't know if there is anything that could fix this or not?

Second thing I am going to look into are gloves as my calluses have really started to hurt/tear near the end of my workouts and it's preventing me from having a good grip.

Hopefully better results next week.

Pre-Workout Meal:
3 eggs
Yogurt
Granola
Protein shake


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 23, 2007)

12/23/07

So my gym has been closed since Thursday so I decided to go around and sign up for 7 day trials at gym memberships in order to cover the two weeks that my school gym is closed for the holidays.

Today was a Chest/Delt/Tri workout and the results were great.  Took a little while to get used to where everything was in the gym (NOTHING was reracked and if it was, the free weights were not in order, horrible gym!) but after I got set I have a pretty good workout.  

Preworkout Meal:
3 eggs
Yogurt
Granola
Protein Shake

Incline DB Press: 3x8 @ 65lbs
Bench Press: 3x10 @ 135lbs (Can increase here if I get a spotter just incase)
Bench Fly 2x12 @ 35lbs

Single DB Press: 2x8 @ 30lbs (Can increase here)
Seated lateral raise: 3x10 @ 25lbs (Can increase)
Seated close grip row: 2x12 @ 165lbs

Weighted Dips: 3x8 @ body weight
Pushdown: 3x10 @ 160lbs
Reverse Pushdown: 2x12 @ 100lbs


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 31, 2007)

12/31/07

It's been a while since I last updated this but I have been keeping strict on my diet and working hard and let me tell you, this cycle is KILLING my expectations!  I am pushing weights in perfect form without struggling and I can see the change in my body and so has everyone else.  I am starting my 3rd week and the pumps in the gym these past weeks have been great.  I have a order of 2 boxes of Mass Tabs coming, but I really don't think I'm going to cycle that for a while as the Ripped Tabs are doing a great job.  I have this week and then my last week before I go on PCT.

Here was todays workout

Incline DB Press: 3x8 @ 70lbs
Bench DB Press: 3x10 @ 80lbs
Cable Fly: 2x12 @ 60lbs

Single DB Press: 2x8 @ 40lbs (can increase)
Seated Lat Raise: 3x10 @ 25lbs (can increase)
Seated Close Grip Row: 2x12 @ 165lbs

Weighted Dips: 3x8 @ bodyweight
Pushdown: 3x10 @ 160
Cable pull: 2x12 @ 30lbs


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Glad you're workouts are going as you want them to.  I have to use gloves also, mainly because I don't want my hands to get "manly".. lol

I'm curious to see how the mass tabs work for you.. I was looking at them the other day.


----------

